# Good Algae eaters?



## Alion25 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey,
I'm looking for a good algae eater for my 10 gallon. I have a blue paradise fish and several zebra danios. I tried a Chinese Algae eater but it became way too aggressive.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You really don't have much room for an algae eater. Might try a mystery snail.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agree, a snail would be the best choice as your tank is small for anything else.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

A friend of mine always had otto cats in his 10 gallon and they did allright. Not aggressive, small, and good at cleaning algae


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

NO one said it was to small for otos, but the stocking levels says nothing else would fit outside a snail.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

Never implied anyone said that, it was just my opinion.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hi i have 2 Chinese Algae eater in my 20 gallon mine get along with everything i have in the tank but thay are small right now.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

i have a farlowella catfish.its eat algae and flakes food and some green.its get along with anything.it is a laid back fish and dont fight for food.i have mine in a small tank with frys goopies and it dont pay any tension to the frys.mine tank glass was cover with algae and it was gone in 24 hours.it does a great job.i could watch it for hours at a time.i look at the link.its a cool looking fish Species profile: Farlowella catfish


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

plecosrawesome said:


> Never implied anyone said that, it was just my opinion.


But those opinions in this thread can and will imply that its okay even if the tank is full of fish. The reason I made the statement I did.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Farlowellas are a great algae cleaner but its also another fish that don't belong in a 10 gal. I have close to 30 of them and none is in anything less than a 30 breeder.

Oh its not goopies its guppies.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

Mine is doing alright in a small tank.its a very laid back fish.mine don't seem to mine the smaller tank.I was planning on sticking it in my bigger tank but my small tank had so much algae on it so I stuck it in there when I got it.the glass is so. Clean now I might just leave it in there.it seem happy in there.


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

How small is your small tank? I do not recommend farowellas in anything less than a 20 gallon LONG tank and even that would be more like a temporary tank. Even with the very laid back personality of this fish, it is a very long fish and needs plenty of room. 

I know otos are nice and small, but I do not encourage keeping them in anything less than a 20 gallon as well because they like to be kept in a school. A 10 gallon has such limited stocking room as it is that a school of otos normally would overstock a 10 gallon once you add in the other fish someone would want to keep in there. Plus otos are so sensitive to water quality that an overstocked tank is not the place for them.

I agree with most of the pp--a snail is about the only thing I would add at the moment. A mystery snail is a good choice. So is a nerite snail. Both kinds have different colors and patterns to choose from, you just have to find the one you like the most.


----------



## GreenyFunkyMonkey (Nov 27, 2012)

I am not much of a fan of algae eaters. I believe they cause more problems than they solve. They often attack and nibble on other fish... I don't know how many stories I have heard about fish losing an eye because the algae eater sucked it out. Most people blindly believe they need an algae eater because they see that other people have one. My recommendation would be stay away from them... unless you think they are the coolest things and really really want one.


----------

